# FFA's and BHM's on Adipositivity



## Buffetbelly (Feb 22, 2011)

This site has mainly been a repository of artful BBW photos, but in honor of Valentine's Day they have run a series featuring couples, sometimes even including a BHM here and there:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## lovelocs (Feb 22, 2011)

These make me so sad right now...


download... download... download...


----------



## Hole (Feb 23, 2011)

His ass... <3


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 23, 2011)

Hole said:


> His ass... <3



OK, his ass is less than 3. Less than 3 what? And which guy? There are 5 nude portraits here.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 23, 2011)

Well when we use something called deductive reasoning (AKA using common sense to eliminate possibilities), we can see that picture #4 is the only one actually showing the man's ass. So I'm going to take a WILD guess and say that the ass in question is the one in #4.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 23, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> OK, his ass is less than 3. Less than 3 what? And which guy? There are 5 nude portraits here.


<3 means heart or love in text-speak.


----------



## bigbri (Feb 23, 2011)

Bravo CastingPearls, answering the question clearly. I am surprised readers here were unaware of the shorthand that is used.


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 23, 2011)

bigbri said:


> Bravo CastingPearls, answering the question clearly. I am surprised readers here were unaware of the shorthand that is used.



I agree! You have no idea how long I went around thinking "I less than 3 you!" But I never said it because I was afraid to look stupid...:blush:


----------



## Hole (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL. Ass number 4 is correct.  Of course I appreciate the deeper meaning and all that other good stuff too. 

Sorry for confusing anyone with the <3. I'm big on typing correctly. I just like the cute little heart shape.


----------



## JenFromOC (Feb 24, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> OK, his ass is less than 3. Less than 3 what? And which guy? There are 5 nude portraits here.



I read this as if he was making a stupid joke about her "text speak"....but, I could be wrong.


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 25, 2011)

Wait...that's a heart? Oh man I was looking at it the other way and thought people were like trying to teabag me via text or something! That explains so much.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 25, 2011)

I thought <3 was supposed to be an ice cream cone. Last I heard.

When I text I use predictive spelling and abbreviations are superfluous --they take longer than the real words they replace.


----------



## JulieD (Feb 26, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Wait...that's a heart? Oh man I was looking at it the other way and thought people were like trying to teabag me via text or something! That explains so much.



<3 <3 <3 i AM trying to teabag you...


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 4, 2011)

Great pictures...I hate it took me so long to see them. Haha.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 8, 2011)

If any BHM or couples happen to be in Manhattan, look up Substantia Jones and visit her studio for a modeling sessions.


----------



## FemFAtail (Mar 13, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> If any BHM or couples happen to be in Manhattan, look up Substantia Jones and visit her studio for a modeling sessions.



These pictures are absolutely beautiful! #1 and #4 were my personal favorites! Wanna be there! <3 < meaning: while eating an ice cream cone! 
Gotta love the playfulness of the bearsy diver!


----------



## samuraiscott (Mar 15, 2011)

This thread is awesome.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Mar 17, 2011)

WOW! Love these pics! Amazing amount of beauty. Thanks for posting them


----------



## DVSShank (Jun 11, 2011)

samuraiscott said:


> This thread is awesome.



That's exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Zowie (Jun 11, 2011)

I keep thinking we should have a 'couples' thread whenever I see this one. But A- Not that many couples around here B- No one likes seeing other people suck face.


SUCKING FACEEEEEEEE slurp mlhaayaaa lick smack


----------

